# R L T 15 Arrived



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The RLT15 quartz military style chronograph arrived this morning ....









Â£99 .....







can't understand why there is any left .... what a great watch for the money.

Who needs a CWC chrono now Hawkey?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> The RLT15 quartz military style chronograph arrived this morning ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have both









You need both


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > The RLT15 quartz military style chronograph arrived this morning ....Â
> ...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Mine just turned up today too, present for my boy. Like you, I can't understand why there are any left at that price.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

The RLT15 is a great watch John. I couldn't understand why they sell so slowly. I would have thought people would rush out and grab them.

Mine had a small problem when I first received it. It used to stop everyday at 17:30 sharp! I'd give it a shake and away it went. After a couple of weeks it sorted itself and its been fine ever since. Maybe the trip from UK had something to do with that?!?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I agree with everything said, an excellent watch for a very reasonable price, the bracelet is also worthy of mention, it's very comfortable & has a heavy quality feel.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here it is on a NATO


----------



## waitingame (Apr 23, 2005)

JoT said:


> Here it is on a NATO


and here it is on a black padded leather strap


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Mine's on the bracelet it came with, which I think is very god quality for the price and suits the watch very nicely. Not tried it on leather yet, but waitingame's post has inspired me


----------



## waitingame (Apr 23, 2005)

rsykes2000 said:


> Mine's on the bracelet it came with, which I think is very god quality for the price and suits the watch very nicely. Not tried it on leather yet, but waitingame's post has inspired me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't human nature great? After seeing JoT's post I've got a yearning to put mine on a NATO and I usually hate NATOs!!

Martin


----------

